# To kill or not triple drop



## lescobarz (May 16, 2007)

. Owner said he didn't like all those extra drop tines so he said it had to go, what would you all do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

More details..... How old? He has lots of character! If he is mature I would have dropped him.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Bang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Pew Pew!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I would listen to the owner. If it was my place I'd let him walk for another year or two.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Odd rack shoot and stack .


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

lescobarz said:


> . Owner said he didn't like all those extra drop tines so he said it had to go, what would you all do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He doesn't look very old in that pic. How big is the place and is it low fence or high fence? Are all the other lease members in your group or are there other groups that hunt the same ranch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lescobarz (May 16, 2007)

It's on a 500 acer high fence, he's only 4 1/2 This a private ranch with a few hunts sold each year for corn and protein other than that it's just family and friends, but for some reason owner didn't like this rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I would ground check him......but I hope you have improved you shooting skills from the looks of the feeder....LMAO...jk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Owner trumps all and I would be first in line with my hand up high!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I would be happy to help him rid his ranch of that deformed critter. 

Cliff


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Someone is going to shoot him. If I had a chance it would be me.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like you already made up you mind as you have him priced at 9,700 in the classifieds. 

LW


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just saw that too......


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Cull !! Take him out of the gene pool!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I would not shoot him though it would probably be the biggest buck for me; however, I would tell my 14 year old daughter to choot him!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Pass


lescobarz said:


> It's on a 500 acer high fence, he's only 4 1/2 This a private ranch with a few hunts sold each year for corn and protein other than that it's just family and friends, but for some reason owner didn't like this rack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

lescobarz said:


> It's on a 500 acer high fence, he's only 4 1/2 This a private ranch with a few hunts sold each year for corn and protein other than that it's just family and friends, but for some reason owner didn't like this rack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then let him go!! He's gonna be a monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd personally let him go for at least 2-3 more years. But if the landowner doesn't like non-typical genetics showing I guess it's his prerogative to take him out. From looking at his age and size/character now I bet he's grow into a massive buck given the proper nutrition. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Interesting marketing scheme!


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Something ain't right about this...however a 4 1/2 year old deer that looks like that on our place (high fence) would be protected for another 2 years.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I can tell you from past experience that drop tines come and go....he could possibly have NONE next year.

I had one a while back on my place that was 11 up and one down as a five year old, I let him walk, and he never had another drop tine again, and he lived another 3-4 years.

If you know that deer is 4 I would probably give him time, he still has a couple of years left to grow.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Dirt nap


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

So, at 6:41 am you posted this deer for sale for $9700, then 10 minutes later decided to ask if he was a shooter? I'm confused.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Reel Screamer said:


> Looks like you already made up you mind as you have him priced at 9,700 in the classifieds.
> 
> LW


Lol 500 acre high fenced?... 9700.00?!! why not just box him up and sit him on a shelf....geeeez.....people call that hunting? to each his own i guess.


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool buck. Just curious, but is that a hole in his left ear?


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Weird. 


-Bob


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

Was he a breeder buck or a purchased deer from the picture it looks like he had a tag in his ear that fell out at least judging for the round hole in his ear?


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

He doesn't look over 3 1/2 to me, if it was my property he would walk another year. 

However, if the owner wants him gone, then enjoy!


----------



## lescobarz (May 16, 2007)

I just work there guys, I put it for sale as to what the owner wanted, but was just curious about what you all thought, if it was my ranch he would be put in a pin with a few gfs to spread those jeans, BUT like I said I just work there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Cut a hole in his 500 acre cage feed him by hand to lure him to the hole.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like a release deer has a tag hole in left ear.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

500 acre high fence ... LET HIM GO TILL 6.5+ ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

lescobarz said:


> I just work there guys, I put it for sale as to what the owner wanted, but was just curious about what you all thought, if it was my ranch he would be put in a pin with a few gfs to spread those jeans, BUT like I said I just work there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't he already in a pen?

Hole in the ear indicates he was tagged released, owner change his mind?

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

And this my friends is the rapid decline in true hunting....... selling a deer for 10k...... and people wonder why it's so hard to find a decent deer lease with out taking a second mortgage on your house. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> And this my friends is the rapid decline in true hunting....... selling a deer for 10k...... and people wonder why it's so hard to find a decent deer lease with out taking a second mortgage on your house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


LOL Its sad but the prices will only keep rising.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

that aint deer hunting . thats deer shooting . there is a difference.
and yes the cost will keep going up as long as there are egos and the cash to do it.
some people have a very short attention span and a very busy professional career and just need something on the wall to brag about at the country club. its been going on for years.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

What a beauty..Unless you have no Outlaw hunters around ya better get him before they do,,,


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

budreau said:


> that aint deer hunting . thats deer shooting . there is a difference.
> and yes the cost will keep going up as long as there are egos and the cash to do it.
> some people have a very short attention span and a very busy professional career and just need something on the wall to brag about at the country club. its been going on for years.


I would compare it to grocery shopping but I believe finding stuff in the big new HEB is more of a challenge then this new so called "hunting".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> And this my friends is the rapid decline in true hunting....... selling a deer for 10k...... and people wonder why it's so hard to find a decent deer lease with out taking a second mortgage on your house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


this whole thing is a sad joke. our sport is going to be destroyed by these people.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Poor babies*

Here ya'll come, just like clock work, every year about this time you swing over from TTMB and start whining like babies.



rubberducky said:


> And this my friends is the rapid decline in true hunting....... selling a deer for 10k...... and people wonder why it's so hard to find a decent deer lease with out taking a second mortgage on your house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





budreau said:


> that aint deer hunting . thats deer shooting . there is a difference.
> and yes the cost will keep going up as long as there are egos and the cash to do it.
> some people have a very short attention span and a very busy professional career and just need something on the wall to brag about at the country club. its been going on for years.





grey ghost said:


> this whole thing is a sad joke. our sport is going to be destroyed by these people.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Here ya'll come, just like clock work, every year about this time you swing over from TTMB and start whining like babies.


X2


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Here ya'll come, just like clock work, every year about this time you swing over from TTMB and start whining like babies.


And just like clock work here come the guys like you. Making money selling canned hunts to so called hunters.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> And just like clock work here come the guys like you. Making money selling canned hunts to so called hunters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You need to get on one of those free unicorn leases.


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Here ya'll come, just like clock work, every year about this time you swing over from TTMB and start whining like babies.


if you can't see that is having serious negative consequences for the future, then you are part of the problem.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Seem like supply and demand has already taken a big hit on the deer breeders, looking back, to me, it is amazing he deer people are able to shoot today. Back 30 years ago, a 150 class buck was a real trophy, now, hunters turn their nose at a deer that size.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

lescobarz said:


> I just work there guys, I put it for sale as to what the owner wanted, but was just curious about what you all thought, if it was my ranch he would be put in a pin with a few gfs to spread those jeans, BUT like I said I just work there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he is the smallest one of that age and you need to remove some mouths, then I guess. Just because he is nontyp doesn't mean he will produce a bunch of nontyp offspring. Look at Dreambuck for example, his blood has produced a bunch of nice typicals, and hardly any nontyps for me.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Here ya'll come, just like clock work, every year about this time you swing over from TTMB and start whining like babies.


i thought it was a open forum . please accept my apologies for not going along with the flow .


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Agreed*



Rack Ranch said:


> Here ya'll come, just like clock work, every year about this time you swing over from TTMB and start whining like babies.


RR I Agee, forum hopers, poking the bear , but also think the op is garnering attention to sell hunts , ::ac550:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If we fight each other about a legal practice, who wins? It seems that years back, and I may be wrong, that the TP&WD suggested 500 acres being the smallest area recommended to high fence. If it has decent cover, it is probably as sporting as any other hunting.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

budreau said:


> i thought it was a open forum . please accept my apologies for not going along with the flow .


If you were in the business of selling racks for crazy money you wouldn't want people talking bad about it either. It is the same thing as "puppy mills" and breeders.

Cliff


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not trying to pick I fight but can you please explain the negative impact, deer breeders and "canned", hunts are going to have on our sport? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

grey ghost said:


> if you can't see that is having serious negative consequences for the future, then you are part of the problem.


My last post was in reference to this post. I quoted your comment but for some reason it didn't show up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Part of the problem is you are now having people throwing high fences up on 100 and less acres selling trips. Then you have breeders selling deer and having them released on land then the owner turns around and leases it out for tons of money. The is another discussion on the forum about the decline of hinting license in this state. Most people are getting away from hunting because of the prices and unavailability of land to hunt.
I hade a great east Texas lease. A guy killed a 160 off of it. Next year it went from 1000$ to 2500$ with a line of people willing to pay it. 
Trophy hunting has been the true killer of hunting. No one seems to be satisfied with a freezer full of meat and great memories mad around the fire. It's all about keeping up with the Jones and a big buck on the wall.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know that there is anything wrong with breeding and canned hunts but a lot of people don't consider it "hunting", it is more killing. Hunting means finding the animal in the wild, stalking it to get close enough for a shot and killing the animal. Hunting a feeder in an enclosed area removed all but the last step in hunting. If that is all you are interested in then knock yourself out. The problem that kind of shooting causes for people that want to hunt is every acre that is used in that way is that much less land for hunting. I'd say there is nothing wrong with either way as they are both legal. Those that make a living from this kind of activity have a monetary stake in putting down the people that don't agree with them and that is what my comment was referring to.

Cliff


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Most people are getting out of hunting and people lined up to pay 25k in the same post. Lol

There is still affordable hunting in Texas on public lands.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I just like to eat the meat. A big fat hornless deer will do me good!


Carry on......


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

9121SS said:


> I just like to eat the meat. A big fat hornless deer will do me good!
> 
> Carry on......


X2 I love a big fat doe. Gets me excited every time one walks out in front of me

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

9121SS said:


> I just like to eat the meat. A big fat hornless deer will do me good!
> 
> Carry on......


I've already passed a nice legal 8 & 10.I too just want the meat but can only kill a doe on Thanksgiving weekend. Stupid law in my mind. I bet both the deer I passed up or now dead. Carry On!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I never found a good recipe for horn stew. Now deer meat chili, that's another matter.

Cliff


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Rack Ranch said:


> Here ya'll come, just like clock work, every year about this time you swing over from TTMB and start whining like babies.


Let me guess.....you hunt fenced in deer as well.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

rubberducky said:


> And this my friends is the rapid decline in true hunting....... selling a deer for 10k...... and people wonder why it's so hard to find a decent deer lease with out taking a second mortgage on your house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

T_rout said:


> I'm not trying to pick I fight but can you please explain the negative impact, deer breeders and "canned", hunts are going to have on our sport?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like throwing a bunch of flat fish in a kiddie pool and wait for dark to gig them...Just my thought.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> It's like throwing a bunch of flat fish in a kiddie pool and wait for dark to gig them...Just my thought.


Just depends on the size of the "kiddie pool".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

T_rout said:


> Just depends on the size of the "kiddie pool".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL ok the little green one that Wal Mart sells.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> LOL ok the little green one that Wal Mart sells.


Since we're being hypothetical. Let's say the kiddie pool is actually the size of a small lake or a pond on someone's property. What your saying is that the guys that freshwater fish in ponds and lakes aren't really fisherman?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Most fishermen don't bait the hole for months before they drop in the lure.

Cliff


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd drop him, high fence or not.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> I'd drop him, high fence or not.


Annnd WR takes it back to the point. Lol. Penned, strawed, CWD'd, whatever. Drop that son of a *****!


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

T_rout said:


> Since we're being hypothetical. Let's say the kiddie pool is actually the size of a small lake or a pond on someone's property. What your saying is that the guys that freshwater fish in ponds and lakes aren't really fisherman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I'm beating a dead horse imho fenced in deer is not hunting.A kiddie pool to a pond? really? where's my club so I can get back to work...........


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Let me guess.....you hunt fenced in deer as well.


O no no you see he hates this conversation not because he hunts fenced-in deer no much worse he sells the deer. When people talk about this he is worried his back pocket is going to feel the pain.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Lol I'm beating a dead horse imho fenced in deer is not hunting.A kiddie pool to a pond? really? where's my club so I can get back to work...........


A 10,000 acre high fence isn't a kiddie pool either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

T_rout said:


> A 10,000 acre high fence isn't a kiddie pool either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes be this deer is not on 10,000 acer high fence now is he. We are talking 500 acres. BIG difference between the 2.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Let me be clear guys. I DO NOT hate the players but I do hate the game. Deer hunting has changed and I do not believe for the better. 
We have gotten away from putting meat in the freezer to putting horns on the wall. From making memories around the camp to who has depper pockets. 
I love deer hunting but not this kind. I love not knowing what's on the 6,000 acre timber company lease. The excitement and prep work that leads to opening day. 
The happiness for others as they come into camp with a fat doe. 
It's about spending the summer on the lease with the kids riding around looking for new spots or sheds. Finding rubs down in a hidden oak flat. 
But that's just me and I don't stand to lose money from this. 
James


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

James, well said! I treasure the memories of time spent with friends at the deer camp more than any set of horns I have seen.

Cliff


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You know the sad thing today is a lot of kids won't get to experience the great outdoors. It has gotten so pricey to hunt. During my childhood every thanksgiving dad would load me & my brother up in the bonneville and we would go hunting.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> You know the sad thing today is a lot of kids won't get to experience the great outdoors. It has gotten so pricey to hunt. During my childhood every thanksgiving dad would load me & my brother up in the bonneville and we would go hunting.


It's sad. I can't or don't want to think about what hunting will be like when my children or grandchildren are trying to find a place to hunt. I doubt that there is much that will change the future of hunting here in Texas. As long as people are making money there will always be people to spend it.
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Awesome buck. That would be a buck of a life time for me.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

BATWING said:


> Awesome buck. That would be a buck of a life time for me.


Me too!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> You know the sad thing today is a lot of kids won't get to experience the great outdoors. It has gotten so pricey to hunt. During my childhood every thanksgiving dad would load me & my brother up in the bonneville and we would go hunting.


I haven't heard your objection to hunting national forest (maybe I missed it)
You can always hunt a state that is less private property and more state owned, but you will most likely have to get drawn in the lotto. There is always the option of buying your own place here in Texas. Heck, if you did that you could let people hunt for cheap if you wanted!


----------

